# Suggestion required



## rexfarooq (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello Every one,

I thought this would help me out. I'm planning to move to UAE in search of job. I have no idea about the cost of living like Bed space, Food, travel etc as i will be making a move on my own.
I wanted to know like how much currency can i carry with me from India to UAE & is a best option to carry currency in $ or in AED & is it good to carry currency in debit or credit card. (The cards which i have debit & credit cards can i use it over their or their any other cards to use their were i can get from privatized banks like ICICI or HDFC or any other).
I have no one in UAE, I know this little bit difficult for me to get a job but experience matters, I just wanted your advice as how you all got job & what were you searching criteria. 
I have planned to make a move to Dubai so which would be the best & cheap place to make a stay for 1month(bed space).

Please let me know your advice as i would add a great value for my decision & if i have left some were you can add i would be pleased to know that idea.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I strongly advise you don't come to UAE without getting a job first. You tend to get a better offer if you are not already here.
Bed spacers are not legal accommodation and anyone on a visit visa should steer well clear.
Don't bring too much cash but if you do bring cash, then UAE Dirhams are required - keep the money in the bank and use cards/ATM when needed. Visa and Mastercard branded cards are widely accepted.


----------



## rexfarooq (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello Alex,

Thanks for you suggestion, It has answered many questions for me but getting a job from here is not that easy i have been trying form past 1year to get a job in UAE but all results are going waste so i thought of coming and searching a job but I'm not sure how is the current market for job in UAE, so u can let me know i would very much helpful for me in further making my decision.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

What is your education and work experience? In general I would say the job market is very depressed by UAE standards but still better than the rest of the world. Emiritisation is becoming an issue faced by expats unless you have specialist skills that locals don't have - or if you are doing a low-paid service job which locals don't want to do.


----------



## rexfarooq (Jun 20, 2013)

I have Maters in HRM with 3yrs experience in HR domain with SAP HRM. Yes i agree with your point that UAE market is down & also the Emiritisation as u said. In the field were i'm i hope their are many people coming in but I'm in search of some thing were i can enter in to a company work on core HR platform like handling Labor's, Gratuity etc not in to a manpower group or consultancy were i'm currently working.
I seek more knowledge i hope you are more experienced & also i need Ur advice will it be a good option entering UAE.


----------

